# Progesterone - day 21?



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

I've always had my preogesterone test done on day 21 but isn't this on the assumption that you have a 28 day cycle? What if it's shorter, as has been the case for me recently, shouldn't I go for the test sooner? Last time I had it tested on day 22 (due to day 21 being on Sunday) then started P on day 25 so not sure if the reading was correct.  I'm due for a test this month and not sure what to do in order to get an accurate reading - any advice?
Thanks so much.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Not quite sure hun, but I believe that the thing is, you can't really second guess your ovulation or any other specific part of your cycle if  a month for you is not 28 days, so you do the test at a standard time.  If memory serves me right the day 21 test is to see if you have ovulated (as opposed to OPKs which tell you that you might be about to, but not if you actually do), if your cycle is shorter then you'd still be expected to ov before day 21.  If the test comes up with any issues, then you'd probably be asked to track your cycle more accurately - ie basal charting or more blood tests through the month.  

(by the way when I concieved DD naturally my cycles were completely awry and very short by my usual standards - but working on my dates - ie when I know we did the deed - I must have ovulated on at least day 17 so a short cycle doesn't necessarily mean anyhing!! )

Claire x


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for this, Claire. I've been going mad searching online for an answer, to no avail, as I've got to make a decision today (day 19) - will have to go for it tomorrow because day 21 will be on sat. I really appeciate your help.  And many, many congratulations on the birth of your daughter - so very, very pleased for you.
Ang x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Foxyangelina
Sorry this reply is probably too late for this cycle but you definitely need to take account of cycle length when getting a progesterone test done, or else the test results won't help very much.  If you think your cycles are now about 25 days, then try to get the test done on Day 18.  I am hoping to have a natural cycle FET soon so identifying if/when ovulation is happening is quite important.  My clinic actually asked me to test on various days around Day 18 so that they could get an idea of what was happening when.  (Like you, my cycles are tending to be about 25 days at the moment).  If your results are borderline this time around on Day 20 and your cycle turns out to less than 27 days, go back and get more tests next month if you can. 

Ellie


----------



## foxyangelina (Mar 16, 2005)

That's interesting information, Ellie, although I did have it done yesterday but then I may very well have a longer cycle this month - I've had a few shorter ones with a couple of longer ones inbetween. I will however take it onboard for next time . Thanks so much for taking the time to advise me on this.  Wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle and sending lots of positive vibes your way. This may sound silly, but what is a natural FET? I may be having IUI shortly but not sure due to my age (46) as all the odds are stacked against us. We'll see.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hope the test works out OK!  Good luck with whatever treatment you have.  The odds were stacked against us for my third IVF (we were quoted a few percent chance of success) but as you can see from my profile, miracles can happen.  Fingers crossed for you.   

Ellie

PS: a natural FET is an unmedicated Frozen Embryo Transfer cycle (sorry for bandying jargon about .  With FETs you can either have a medicated or unmedicated cycle - unmedicated is possible if your cycles are nice and regular and you are ovulating OK but otherwise you need to take various drugs (a bit like in an IVF cycle but without the egg retrieval) so that the clinic can engineer the best conditions for replacement.  As I've had three full cycles already, I'm really keen to avoid any more drugs but I will have to see if my body co-operates (hence my Day 21 tests recently).


----------

